# News & Reviews?



## Heretic Apostate (Oct 25, 2002)

Okay, now that I'm getting a job (_FINALLY_...  eight months is a bit of a long wait...), I'm considering re-entering the world of RPGs.  (Assuming I can find a local gaming group.  I'm NOT going to be just a collector again.)  Anyway, I want to look up the reviews, but due to my computer crashing last month (and again last weekend), I don't know what the web address is.  I know that http://www.enworld.org/ is having problems or is gone completely.  So where are the news & reviews webpages?


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

I saw some at enworld.org a few days ago.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I saw some at enworld.org a few days ago.  *



Now, though, try here instead and everything shall be revealed.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2002)

Here's a direct link top the reviews

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/reviews/

Lots of good stuff there.  Lately, I've really enjoyed the reviews by this Crothian guy.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Here's a direct link top the reviews
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/reviews/*



Ah - good one; my link was to news, and a link to reviews is certainly handy, too. 


> *Lots of good stuff there.  Lately, I've really enjoyed the reviews by this Crothian guy.   *



Really? What rating would you give him?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Really? What rating would you give him? *




I give him a 4 out of 5.  He's reviews are good and usually pretty thorough, but many times they are a little bland.  He needs to find a way to make the review more casual, but without losing a proffesional tone.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I give him a 4 out of 5.  He's reviews are good and usually pretty thorough, but many times they are a little bland.  He needs to find a way to make the review more casual, but without losing a proffesional tone. *



I'll look into buying one, then. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I'll look into buying one, then. Thanks for your help!  *




No problem, I fore see a Crothian in ever house hold across the land!!


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No problem, I fore see a Crothian in ever house hold across the land!!   *



"Go forth and spread your influence. ... Kill Drizzt and his little dog Elminster, too!"

No, wait - that was part of the sig of the leader of the Pantheon, Forgotten Hater.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *"Go forth and spread your influence. ... Kill Drizzt and his little dog Elminster, too!"
> 
> No, wait - that was part of the sig of the leader of the Pantheon, Forgotten Hater.  *




That's what I need to do, become leader of the *Hivemind*


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's what I need to do, become leader of the Hivemind *




How can you lead a hivemind?  Isn't the whole all-as-one thing antithical to it.

I mean, unless you're piratecat.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's what I need to do, become leader of the Hivemind *



Your chances are quite good, if you play your cards right (or else just crowd all Hivemind threads with posts until all members submit to your rule ).

You'd need a catchy sig, though, that has something to do with the Hivemind. Perhaps something about the Sacred Thread...?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How can you lead a hivemind?  Isn't the whole all-as-one thing antithical to it.
> 
> I mean, unless you're piratecat. *




Even the Borg had a leader.  So, I must displace PC.  This will take much planing and perfect execution.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Even the Borg had a leader.  So, I must displace PC.  This will take much planing and perfect execution. *



But are you willing to give a paw and an eye for it?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Your chances are quite good, if you play your cards right (or else just crowd all Hivemind threads with posts until all members submit to your rule ).
> 
> You'd need a catchy sig, though, that has something to do with the Hivemind. Perhaps something about the Sacred Thread...? *




Ya, on second thought it'd be too easy to do.  Besides, i set the trend with the sacred thread, and like all good trend setters by the time the trend is picked up by others, the orginators have moved on to better things.


----------



## arwink (Oct 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> [B(or else just crowd all Hivemind threads with posts until all members submit to your rule ).
> [/B]




I seem to have the hang of the former, just have no interest in the latter.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I seem to have the hang of the former, just have no interest in the latter. *



Me too.


----------

